# Some of my Creations - Critics are welcome.



## Vincent Jaeger (Jan 3, 2012)

So, hey ho hello everyone.
I now realise that is a completedly unserious introduction, so let's get straight to the point.
I've created some music, and I would love to know what your opinions are on said melodies.
http://soundcloud.com/vintage-jagermeister/sawyers-boss
http://soundcloud.com/vintage-jagermeister/club-jagermeister-night-event
Constructive criticism is my goal here, so please tell me your opinions, what could be good to think on in the future, aswell as tips and tricks.
I'm a beginner in creating music so don't expect something spectacular ^^'

Vj


----------



## Cyril (Jan 3, 2012)

So... what kind of music? Rather surprised that you didn't mention that. Will prob listen shortly but knowing what I'm going to listen to beforehand tends to help.
And you know you can post these to the FA main site as well, right? d(''d)


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Jan 4, 2012)

@Cyril  Oh, right. Sorry, didn't notice I had forgotten to type that ^^'
Well, you'll be looking for electronic music inspired by videogames, but it can also be music made by a piano, and it can be my failed attempt at a club song.
It's really a mix of various genres, but you would see primarily electronic/Video Game-ish music.

Yeah, FA does hold support for that, I do have one of my songs uploaded there, it's just I am more used to Soundcloud as it is now, because I got me some friends
on there that sometimes comment and listen, so that is without me having to send links to them (Lazy I am xD) but I'll probably add up more to the FA page when I got time.


----------

